# Too many options



## nollieflip (Nov 16, 2020)

Been looking around for a GPS. Way too many out there. Looking for a reliable GPS thats simple to use... I'm not the most tech savy. Some thing thats easy to read and has fairly accurate water levels. It'll be used on an open cockpit tiller skiff,mostly in the everglades and surrounding areas. 

ALSO, considering getting a pedal kayak for exercise on solo days. So something that would work for that too. If anyone's got good pedal kayak recommendations for fishing that'd be great also. Mounting on the skiff is also a major consideration, not looking to drill any holes. Looking forward to your experiences and advice. Thanks!


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

nollieflip said:


> Been looking around for a GPS. Way too many out there. Looking for a reliable GPS thats simple to use... I'm not the most tech savy. Some thing thats easy to read and has fairly accurate water levels. It'll be used on an open cockpit tiller skiff,mostly in the everglades and surrounding areas.
> 
> ALSO, considering getting a pedal kayak for exercise on solo days. So something that would work for that too. If anyone's got good pedal kayak recommendations for fishing that'd be great also. Mounting on the skiff is also a major consideration, not looking to drill any holes. Looking forward to your experiences and advice. Thanks!


I have a 2019 Hobie Outback and it’s a machine. Can stand and fish with no issues. Several options for transducer mounting as well as finder mounting. With H rails standard anything is possible with zero drilling. Anything with pedals will be heavy so you’ll need a cart to transport


----------



## nollieflip (Nov 16, 2020)

jasonrl23 said:


> I have a 2019 Hobie Outback and it’s a machine. Can stand and fish with no issues. Several options for transducer mounting as well as finder mounting. With H rails standard anything is possible with zero drilling. Anything with pedals will be heavy so you’ll need a cart to transport


what length do you have?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Lowrance Elite series


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

nollieflip said:


> what length do you have?


I believe its 13 feet by 32 inches. The 19 only came in one size. There are several options now, and the new ones have a way better drive system.


----------

